# Very cool message to see on Facebook today...



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We buy Enzo's Fromm from a small family owned pet store. They have rescues there every weekend doing adoption events. They also participate in a program that donates food to a local pantry for pets. I logged in to Facebook and saw this as their status update:

"Unfortunately there will not be any rescue events at the store this weekend but it's for good reason. Happy Homes placed 30 dogs here in the last 3 weeks and has no more."

How cool is that? Just thought I'd add a little feel-good message since there's been so much negativity lately! =)

For anybody in the Metro Detroit area, this is a shop in Beverly Hills, at 13 mile and Southfield Road. I highly recommend them!

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That is kind of neat! If only all of our rescues and shelters had this "problem," the world would be a happier place for dogkind.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That really is a bright spot in this cold winter weather. How wonderful all their dogs have new homes.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

How wonderful! This is just great! I cannot tell you how happy this made me feel. You are completely right... this world has become rather negative; too much harshness... not enough love. This shows how much this world could and can achieve with a little hard work, determination, advertisement, and a whole lotta love. Thank you for such a wonderful story to warm my heart on such a cold winter's night.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Outstanding-*that is the best news I've heard in awhile. 

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

How wonderful! I know that is the dream of every shelter and rescue - "no pets available, we'll put you on a waiting list!"


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Would that this situation were the norm across the country. But one step at a time. Great news indeed!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for a great post!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Very happy news...


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

That's awesome  Not much else to say but thank you for sharing!


----------

